# yardworks 6.5 ton electric splitter



## salmonhunter (Jun 10, 2012)

I was looking in the canadian tire flyer and noticed there 6.5 ton splitter was on sale this week for $449 so I decided to go get one and try it out. I split all the nasty chunks I had and only had to play around with 1  big 18 inch round, which busted after I rotated it. It even seemed to bust through the crotch pieces pretty easily . Its got 2 settings on the lever one for soft wood(which I used mostly) and one for hard wood which is pretty nice. First setting moves the ram pretty fast but with less power. Second setting is a little slower but seemed to bust through anything I threw at it I even tried to find the hard spots on some of the rounds. I gotta say it is well worth the $500  or so it payed. If any of you guys are looking for a cheap splitter and have access to one of these splitters I highly recommend it. However if your regularly splitting rounds bigger the 16 inches diameter maybee this wont be the splitter for you as I did have a couple big 18 inch maple that I had to maneuver a couple times to bust though them. However 90% of my rounds are 16inches or smaller so im happy and so is my back.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like you found a nice splitter, rod.
For the bigger rounds, maybe try taking edges off first. Just a thought.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal, do you have any pics of the splitter or a link?


----------



## bogydave (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the comment ;  "_* i'm happy and so is my back.*_"

That tells the best part of the review story.


----------



## salmonhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...rks+6+Ton+Electric+Log+Splitter.jsp?locale=en

not sure if the link is gonna work if not just go to canadiantire.ca and search log splitter


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting!  It looks just like my Pow'R'kraft 7-ton splitter, except that yours is painted green, has a handle between the front legs, and looks as though it has more robust wheels.  I paid around $559 with free shipping, but of course I paid US dollars and I assume yours is priced in $CAN.


----------



## salmonhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

yea looks exactly the same with a few minor differences so how do you like your little splitter? Im making a little bench for it today so it will be at waist height.


----------



## fossil (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought it's little sister...a 4-ton single speed, and a stand for it.  Very handy when I need to resplit some wood for my little shop stove during burning season.  I just use it in my shop...no going outside for hand splitting or firing up the gas/hydro machine.  I'm happy to have it in my arsenal.

http://www.amazon.com/Pow-Kraft-655...UO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1339445848&sr=8-12

http://www.amazon.com/Pow-Kraft-02952-Electric-Splitter/dp/B002UD5H4Y/ref=pd_sim_lg_1


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 11, 2012)

rod said:


> yea looks exactly the same with a few minor differences so how do you like your little splitter? Im making a little bench for it today so it will be at waist height.


 
 Rod can you post a picture of your bench, I plan on doing that for mine and Ive been searching for some ideas. The stand looks like it might help too but I saw someone built a bench for theirs that has an area where you could put the unsplit section of your round instead of bending down to pick it up all the time.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jun 11, 2012)

I've really enjoyed mine...nothing it hasn't split, if given a second or third try on large or gnarly pieces.  Largest have been 18" diameter red oak and 16" diameter locust and elm.


----------



## salmonhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

il post a pic when my wife gets home no idea where the camera is. But in the meantime check out this youtube video i copied his idea

it only costed me $25 for the plywood as I had some old 2x4's and screws from an old renovation
I also didnt bother with the long crossbeam on the bottom. I tried to lift the splitter on to the table by myself but its too heavy gonna have to wait for a friend to come give me a hand. Im gonna bolt it right on to the bench and add some wheels to the bottom of the table so I dont have to lift it up there every time I wanna use it


----------

